# Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 12 ft. 3-7 oz. Casting.



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Cast Pro SeriesTM Factory Built Rod, 12 ft. 3-7 oz. Casting 

New $289

Price $200

Perfect working condition. Minor scuffs from normal use. Diamond hatch added to lower handle . Looks nice

will try to meet buyer or buyer pays shipping.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PRICE DROP 

New $289

Price $180

Perfect working condition. Minor scuffs from normal use. Diamond hatch added to lower handle . Looks nice

will try to meet buyer or buyer pays shipping.[/QUOTE]


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

PRICE DROP 

New $289

Price $180

Perfect working condition. Minor scuffs from normal use. Diamond hatch added to lower handle . Looks nice

will try to meet buyer or buyer pays shipping.[/QUOTE]


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

removed no longer for sale


----------

